# Travel Destinations > North America >  Beaches of California?

## sophiewilson

Hey Guys,

Which are your favorite beaches of Southern California? My personal favorites are Laguna, Hermosa and Santa Monica. Which do you suggest!  :Smile: 



We provide cheap car hire UK and the best rental services in many other places worldwide!

----------


## Eithan

California is a best place for visit there are many place for travel. California is also famous for beaches.  my favorite beaches are  Hermosa and Santa Monica. 
*Hermosa and Santa Monica* is really famous beaches in California.



best western resort orlando grand parix

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

California is one of the best state of  West Coast of the United States which has so many best beaches and these all beaches attract more tourist. Coronado beach, Huntington Beach, Carmel beach, Coronado beach, Huntington Beach, Avalon town, Venice beach etc are best beaches in California.

----------


## david22

Hermosa and Santa Monica is the most popular beach in California.

----------


## travellerGo

Catalina Island....

Many activities can be done... scuba diving, snorkeling, parasailing, kayaking or fishing. You can also do hiking, biking, playing golf or exploring charming shops and galleries. .....and  of course relaxing by the beach.

----------


## GFI

Definitely, California Beaches provide one of the most popular vacations in the USA because 54% of the nation’s population lives within 50 miles of shorelines, and more people are moving to coastal areas every day.

----------


## riverrider

Beaches and rivers of California are world famous. If you have been there then you would have surely noticed that there are many number of people who are enjoying water sports like white water rafting, water kayaking, scuba diving and more.

----------


## david22

California is famous for Beaches.There are many visiting places in it.

----------


## johan

Top Beaches of California
1. Sonoma Coast
2.  Santa Cruz
3. Prismo Beach
4. Malibu
5. La Jolla
6. Venice Beach
7. Huntington pier
8. Imperial beach
9. Baker Beach
10. Zuma Beach

----------


## teena4gupta

Here is a short list of most amazing beaches of California.
Venice Beach
La Jolla 
Malibu 
Pismo Beach
Santa Cruz
Sonoma Coast

----------


## yasvi

Beaches are dynamic landforms altered by wind and waves in a continual process of creation and erosion. Longshore transport can deliver up to a million cubic yards of sediment annually to a single beach. Sand deposited onshore by the longshore current is oscillated by waves breaking onto and receding from the beach. eight of California's beaches received five-star water-quality ratings, while another 20 California beaches received four stars. Orange and San Diego counties had the highest marks for clean beaches, and Los Angeles County ranked a close third. Clean Beaches Coalition also rated some of Northern California's beaches as Blue Wave certified, which designates beaches that are considered to be the cleanest and healthiest in the world.

----------


## mathew999john

I like to spend vacations in beaches. Last summer Me and cousin visited in California, US for spend vacations. We stayed there around 6 days there. Santa Monica is really wonderful beach because of it's sea food.

----------


## yasvi

California Beach List contains the beaches list with photo links and information for all the major California beaches. There are over 1,000 miles of California beaches along the California coast and approximately 118 beach cities. Beaches are dynamic landforms altered by wind and waves in a continual process of creation and erosion. Longshore transport can deliver up to a million cubic yards of sediment annually to a single beach. Sand deposited onshore by the longshore current is oscillated by waves breaking onto and receding from the beach. This continual onshore-offshore movement gradually pushes the sand along the beach edge. The California coastline has been divided into geographic segments called littoral cells, that incorporate a complete cycle of beach sediment supply, sand transport by the longshore current, and eventual permanent loss of sand from the littoral cell
Laguna is one of Orange County's most fashionable towns, as well as one of the most culturally rich, but the beach is a big draw, too. The water at Laguna is generally clean and calm, though occasionally the Pacific tends to be cool with strong tides. Clean, white and warm, Laguna's sands are perfect for strolling, volleyball matches or simply unwinding on a blanket.

----------


## BartonDenley

I used to at beach at every weekend for hangover. These are some nice beaches where I like to pass my time with friends Hamoa Beach, Salt Creek Recreation Area, Point Buchon and Leigh Lake.

----------


## atlasequipments

Fornicator Beaches are always Awesome. I love Bike riding over there and Playing golf too.

----------


## herryjohn

I like Venice Beach. No beach in the world is like Venice Beach. Sure, other California beaches have sand, surf and sunshine. But they do not have a 3-ring urban street circus, complete with philosophizing artists, trash-talking hoopsters, All of this frenetic activity happens on Ocean Front Walk, a 3/4-mile concrete boardwalk with stores, fast-food spots, flea markets and artists.

----------


## robert.nun

My favorite Beach is Huntington Dog Beach. I feel it perfect place to spend a few hours with my pooch.

----------


## aliea

Well, There big list of Beaches in California. I sorted out my favorite beaches in California.

Laguna Beach
El Matador Beach
Hermosa Beach
La Jolla Cove

Hope it helps.

----------

